
Show HN: iOS Fonts - mcritz
http://iosfonts.com/
======
djacobs
One of my original hesitations about the iPad (especially) was that I couldn't
install custom fonts for reading books. It's good to see they've included a
range of elegant fonts (though I'd still like the option to add more!)

~~~
Someone
In the latest iPad firmware, WebKit supports TrueType web fonts
([http://blog.typekit.com/2010/11/23/ios-4-2-improves-
support-...](http://blog.typekit.com/2010/11/23/ios-4-2-improves-support-for-
web-fonts/)).

I think that makes it feasible to write an ePub reader that renders to WebKit,
and does support WebFonts (or does iBooks support that already in the new
firmware?) That is not quite 'install custom fonts,', but it would be good
enough for some use cases.

------
antidaily
_Papyrus_

/shudders

~~~
jawee
Nonetheless, there is thanks to be had for the exclusion of MS Comic Sans.

~~~
sirn
Chalkboard[1] is equally bad (good?), and is included.

[1]: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chalkboard_(typeface)>

------
RossM
I find it a bit odd that all of them bar a couple like Papyrus come out as
Times New Roman on Windows. Even Trebuchet MS which is supposed to be an MS
font.

~~~
jlees
It's just down to naming and the fact that TrebuchetMS != Trebuchet MS.

------
sciboy
Would be nice to see the fonts rendered

~~~
mikeklaas
Take a look at the page with an ipad.

